# cpu high temp or wrong temps?



## tamilsolda (Jan 29, 2008)

my cpu is E8400 and on core temp the temps are

Core#0-40C
Core#1-42C

and when its on prime load the temps are
Core#0-67C 40-80% load
Core1-65-40-70% load

but in the bios my temps are 60C idle?
which one do i believe ?
my cpu is at 3.77ghz

TY need quick responses
i havent put any thermal sensors on the cpu or cooler so would the bios still be correct ty


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

The bios is normally the most accurate. Run this program and see what it says:

CPU CORE TEMP


----------



## tamilsolda (Jan 29, 2008)

those are the temps with core temp.


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

Sorry, didn't catch that one, just thought you had used some other monitoring program. Darn, that program is pretty darn accurate as a rule. Are you having any trouble with the rig. If it isn't shutting down from heat?

If this were mine, I would redo that thermal paste, because if the Core Temp program is correct, you are getting too warm on the high end. If you decide to do that, use these instructions and don't forget to clean it before you reapply the paste:

Applying Artic Silver Thermal Paste


----------



## tamilsolda (Jan 29, 2008)

that would be to hard cause i have to remove the mobo too.Which would be to hard.Everest reports the same temps as core temp.So do i still believe the bios or core temp/everest


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

Do you have an aftermarket Heatsink and fan? Otherwise, if you don't, why would you have to remove the motherboard unless there are some special screws or bolts that go on the bottom of the motherboard that are not normal? I just need to understand why you would need to remove the motherboard to change the thermal paste.


----------



## tamilsolda (Jan 29, 2008)

i have the thermal righjt ultra extreme as stated in the first post.So when i remove the cooler the back plate will fall and i need to take the mobo off to put it back on.Right? it says 40 C in core temp is this high for a E8400 thats at 4.0 ghz


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

No, it is not if you are running it at 4.0.


----------



## stressfreesoul (Mar 17, 2008)

They are good temps. What I dont get is why the adapter plate falls off the back when you remove the cooler. That shouldnt happen at all. I understand there have been fitting issues in the past with the socket, but havent they been fixed yet?


----------



## tamilsolda (Jan 29, 2008)

but in the bios it says 60 C idle but this has to be wrong cause everest nad core temp report 40 C.Is core temp and everest correct or is the bios more accurate than both of them


----------



## stressfreesoul (Mar 17, 2008)

Have you recently/ever updated your BIOS?


----------

